# Please keep on losing bulls..



## #23 (Dec 10, 2004)

Greg Oden next year for the suns baby.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Next year their pick will still be #1 protected.

Unless Oden goes to college for a year and the Bulls get the #1 twice in a row we won't get him.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Oden isn't a realistic option, but there are some nice prospects coming out in the next few years that can help us up front.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I want Petro.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

I've heard Petro hasn't been developing the way scouts would have liked him to. Does anyone think D'Antoni wants to take Nemanja Alexandrov from Serbia?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

For us, all Petro would need to do is run, rebound, play defense and block shots. From what I've heard, he already does those things very well..


----------



## Pr1me T1me (Oct 3, 2004)

Greg Oden is 16 years old, a junior in highschool


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

destroying minnesota so far, have you jinxed it?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

What about Chris Taft??? He seems to be really good!!!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I didn't think Taft was big enough to play center.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Andrew Bogut guys....


----------

